# My C-Band History



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

My first C-Band dish was a 10 foot 4 piece fiberglass dish. I actually changed polarity with a house rotor. I changed satellites with a hand crank marked with a hacksaw for proper alignment and a wife at the window for tweeking. My LNA I believe was a 120 degrees noise factor with a downconverter. The LNA was connected to the downconverter with a big coax cable. F3 was the main satellite and everything was FREE! This was 1981 and I thought I had the world in my hands. In 1985 HBO encrypted and all followed within I believe 5 years. I never stole programming; I can remember paying less than 10 dollars a month and that was everything included except playboy
I upgraded over the years and finally buried it in the year 2000 but I had some great years with it. I payed 3000 dollars for this system in 1981; In 1979 it was 5000 dollars. Boy I thought I had a deal. I never have regreted it.


----------



## rviele (Mar 16, 2007)

smackman said:


> My first C-Band dish was a 10 foot 4 piece fiberglass dish. I actually changed polarity with a house rotor. I changed satellites with a hand crank marked with a hacksaw for proper alignment and a wife at the window for tweeking. My LNA I believe was a 120 degrees noise factor with a downconverter. The LNA was connected to the downconverter with a big coax cable. F3 was the main satellite and everything was FREE! This was 1981 and I thought I had the world in my hands. In 1985 HBO encrypted and all followed within I believe 5 years. I never stole programming; I can remember paying less than 10 dollars a month and that was everything included except playboy
> I upgraded over the years and finally buried it in the year 2000 but I had some great years with it. I payed 3000 dollars for this system in 1981; In 1979 it was 5000 dollars. Boy I thought I had a deal. I never have regreted it.


i don.t care what anybody says about cband. i have been a cband user for 25 years and you couldn.t pay me enough money to go to an SLD. "silly little dish".i love the fact that we can still get wild feeds and be able to buy ala carte even if its only one channel try that on your sld. we don't have to worry about rain fade or any of that crap. don't have to worry about constant updates or customer service to gripe about the sld not working. YES I KNOW I HAVE A DEAL AND I WILL NEVER REGET IT.


----------



## Chefwan (Mar 19, 2007)

hey all im new to this forum just seen the post. wanted to add  I bought my first C-band dish in late 96' it was a 7.5 unimesh cost me $2500 it was c-band only with a norsat Lnb 24" venture arm sat over in my granddad's empty lot for years. after i quit with it in 98or 99' cant remember because the arm froze up on it. couldn't afford one at the time. recently moved it to my lot in jan of this year and have been messing with it bought a new arm for it. and all i've collected quit a few dish's since then i dont know just one day i got interested in it again seeing it over in his lot with vine's growing around it . im like i paid alot for it to just sit there you know. i recently bought a 4dtv here about a few weeks ago and im useing it for my sub's quit with cable they are outragous on price's but just wanted to add.


----------

